# Cressington



## the yard

Hi all,

Would anyone have any information / photographs of the Grab Hopper Barge "Cressington" built by A.&J. Inglis (Harland and Wolff Ship No.1644) launched Thursday 24 August 1961 for the British Transport Commission ?

The Yard


----------



## Tmac1720

the yard said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Would anyone have any information / photographs of the Grab Hopper Barge "Cressington" built by A.&J. Inglis (Harland and Wolff Ship No.1644) launched Thursday 24 August 1961 for the British Transport Commission ?
> 
> The Yard


As far as I can recall the drawings and technical specs for the Pointhouse yard were deposited with the Scottish Maritime Museum. Also the company records for the British Transport Commission who owned the barge are avaliable from the Public Record Office in Kew. Both bodies have web sites however I don't know if they provide an on-line search facility. (Until a few years ago they didn't) Good hunting (Thumb)


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

*Information About The Cressington.*

Although I Have No Photographs Of The Cressington Unfortunately.
I Can Say That She Was Sold By The British Transport Commission
Garston Docks To The Westminster Dredging Company.
She Occasionally Worked On The River Mersey For Them Known As
The W.d.cressington Serving As A Hopper Barge.
About 1980 She Was Sold To Dutch Owners And Renamed Stad Weesp,
Subsequenly Being Converted To A Trailing Suction Dredger Operating In Dutch And Belgian Waters.
Sold For Scrap 1986.

She Is A Vessel That I Was Interested In Too.

Regards
Keith


----------



## the yard

Thanks for the info Keith. (Applause) 

Robert


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,

Here as the Stad Weesp:


----------



## the yard

*Thanks*

Hi Ruud,

Just saw the image of the "Stad Weesp". Our Friend "Oul Hand" is right about you - you are the man.

Cheers

Robert


----------

